# Tent for working



## shorn (31 Dec 2019)

Hi all. 

I’m about to start some diy on the house this next year and I’m looking for a way to cut down on dust and mess.

Last summer I did a bit of work in the garden and we were coming across sawdust for months.

I don’t have space for a permanent solution, so I was thinking about a tent that can be popped up when I want to work.

Something like the following at decathlon...
Product number 8373958

It has sewn in ground sheet. I was thinking I could pop this up, stick some rubber matting down inside and I have a temporary solution to keeping dust contained when making mitre saw cuts, track saw and routing etc. I’d be running an extractor in there as well.

Just wondering if anyone’s done this?


----------



## sammy.se (31 Dec 2019)

FYI. There's another thread in here about a popup tent for spraying. Not sure if that would also work for you. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideways (31 Dec 2019)

In one of the later series of "Life Below Zero" on TV, a guy called Andy has a yurt as a workshop. It's a whole lot bigger than my [/u ]shed


----------



## topchippytom (31 Dec 2019)

Sideways":2cdn6106 said:


> In one of the later series of "Life Below Zero" on TV, a guy called Andy has a yurt as a workshop. It's a whole lot bigger than my [/u ]shed


A yurt will cost 2 grand so a bit to much to catch some dust


----------



## W666 (2 Jan 2020)

Just considered a decent vac to connect to your tools?


----------



## RichardG (2 Jan 2020)

I would recommend these as a semi temporary working space. I’ve seen these left up for 10 years and still in good order. Depending on security you could leave the tools setup over the summer and pack everything down in the winter. They also now do a motorcycle sized version.

Clarke Garage


----------



## shorn (4 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the replies and apologies for the delay in responding (ended up with a short hospital visit to whip out my gall bladder! )

The Clarke one looks good, but I’m thing much less permanent than that. I also like the idea of the sewn in groundsheet meaning there’s minimal chance to dust spreading.

I’m going to invest in a decent vac. I’m looking at the Festool CTL midi. I have the TS55 and I’m looking at a Festool router as these will cover most of my work.


----------



## Mark230 (5 Jan 2020)

I've used a pop up from decathlon before... it's not ideal but it does work as a temp solution, my ground sheet is a velcro in. I've also got a 3x3m gazebo that I put up for larger work, just put it on a tarp and all is good.


----------

